# The New Fiesta ST



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I know there's a few people on here who have them and I must admit, although I'm a RenaultSport man through and through, you can't deny a good car is a good car and I am a fan of the new Fiesta ST.

Plus, my girlfriend is thinking about buying one. She's looking to change jobs from nannying to something within the NHS so she'll no longer need a diesel or necessarily a family four door either. 

She loves a Ford and likes the ST so I wondered how people find them as day to day cars. What's a realistic MPG figure? Build quality good? 

They're a bit subtle looking (in white/black/blue) but that works for a daily car, the interior looks like a nice place to be and I've heard they're a riot to drive. 

The only thing that surprised me speaking to the local dealership was the prices. 12 month old ST2s with 8k on the clock only seemed to be about £1,500 lower than the list price. :doublesho

Looking online there's a few that have dropped to what I'd consider a more realistic price bracket of £13-14,000 but are these things retaining their prices that well???? 

Either way, your thoughts please as shes genuinely interested as much as her Focus TDCI is a superb motor, everyone deserves a fast fun car while they can afford too.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi mate I'm a massive renaultsport man! Always have and always will own renaultsports. I currently have a megane 250 and my brother has a ST-3 in spirit blue! And I must say it is out of this world! In terms of a drivers car (If your misses is going to use it this was) it is without a doubt the best handling car I have ever ever driven. 

For me if it looked a bit better I would swap the megane tomorrow! He has had his mountune'd so it has 215bhp and it has no problems at all keeping up with me off the line or in gear! 

I can't comment on the MPG, but I know he says it's white cheap to run. It only has 17" wheels so tyres will be cheap-ish, it's only a 1.6 so fuel too! Then it is literally a standard fiesta with a turbo so in terms of servicing it will be cheap as chips. 

I would say get one! You will not look back and when your going somewhere together you will drive it!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks mate, that's an interesting comparison especially considering you're a Renaultsport driver too and let's face it, they know how to make a good hot hatch.

That said some of the best fun cars I've driven have been Ford's. The 2001/2002 Fieste Zetec was only around 100bhp but handled brilliantly and looked great. Same goes for the SportKa, gutsy little 95bhp engine but direct handling, loads of grip and a brilliant gear change. If they've managed to capture in the new Fiesta ST the elements that have impressed from other fast Fords then it'll be a brilliant car. 

What will impress me if if it handles better than a RenaultSport Twingo. That is probably the most chuckable car I've every driven, especially with the Cup chassis.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

my mate at work has just swapped his clio 197 for one said it feels faster and handling is exceptional, looks wise i think its the best looking small hatch and with a montune upgrade which keeps your warranty you cant lose. if i didnt need a hatch id have one tomorrow


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

/\ they are a hatch?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> my mate at work has just swapped his clio 197 for one said it feels faster and handling is exceptional...


Sadly I think the 197 considered flawed by it's lack of torque and the power being so high up the revs. Can imagine the torque coming in much lower in the ST (and probably the 1.6t Clio 200) due to the turbocharger.

I'm looking forward to getting behind the wheel of one myself.

Still perplexed by the pricing of these things and their depreciation or lack of on some examples!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Fabulous cars! Give it another 6 months and I will be back in one! My first one also has the mountune upgrade and was an absolutely awesome car to drive. Handling like others have said is just out of this world. With the MP215 kit its not a slow car in a straight line either. I used to average 35mpg and that was with a lot of town driving and hooning it off the A12 roundabouts at Martlesham. Get one you/she will never ever regret it!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I must admit it has all the right ingredients for puttin a smile on your face.

Not having ridiculous power, but a lightweight body and good handling is grin inducing. My Megane handles well but with about 260bhp you have to be aware of that. This sounds like a carefree kind of drive, like a modern Clio 182. 

We shall see as it's not my money but she's definitely got a soft spot for a white one haha.


----------



## karlak (Sep 20, 2008)

My Son is picking up his 15 plate Fiesta ST3 in the metallic blue this weekend. He cant wait, I am also looking forward to a drive in it.

We looked at loads of reviews for the Fiesta ST and I don't think there was a negative one out there. Only thing was comments about the "busy dash" with all the buttons for audio etc.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

To be honest I think all the current Fords have a busy dashboard anyway. 

The girflriends Focus has a Bluetooth stereo which works really well and integrates nicely with the reversing sensors etc but it is seriously fussy. Not the end of the world though although if you look inside the new Clio 200, that bit LCD screen controlling all the audio rather than a stereo with tonnes of buttons is aesthetically more pleasing as a comparable rival. 

That said if it functions and sounds decent enough then I'm all up for it haha


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a mountuned ST3 and tend to get about 35mpg but have seen upto 48mpg on a 112 mile trip back from snetterton thanks to lots of 50mph road works and cruise control.

Although around snetterton on a track day I managed to get it down to 12mpg  

Good fun little cars , must have upgrades for me are mountune 215 kit and the short shifter kit by mountune. Both warranty friendly.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not sure I'd sway her on the Mountune kit but great MPG figured for such a rapid little car. Looks similar to my 172 on that front and that was surprisingly frugal just more old skool. 

Although her Focus gets 55mpg all the time, it'll do 65mpg but with her mileage halving when she changes jobs it's not the end of the world if it dropped to 35mpg.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

My brother got his during the week, Ive put more miles on it than he has and my RS250 has just sat on the driveway.

Cracking little thing, I used to have a MK7 ZS but that was pretty heavily modified but i always said that the MK7 Chassis was brilliant.

Its a lot of fun to drive it on the road, You can get a lot closer to its limit on the road than you can in my Megane at semi sensible speeds. Unlike my 300bhp+ Megane LOL

I dropped him off at his work this morning then proceeded to take it for a 2 hour hoon before i gave it a good clean, Took it on roads i drive frequently in the RS and know well. So much fun, I had a massive grin on my face. Out the box they are a brilliant car. Shift is superb but Ford's IB boxes always have had great shifts. 

Only issues i have with it, Brakes are way overservo'ed, Recaro's sit to high even when adjusted fully down, Feel like your sat on it instead of in it. 

Would i have one over my Megane? Hard choice, I do a lot of trackwork so would have to spend a decent amount on getting the Fiesta to a level that i would be happy. It needs a proper LSD in it IMO and i would probably stick some larger brakes on it, Likely 4 pots mainly for feel.

I can't really fault it though, Its great on fuel as well. I reset the trip before i took it out and came home with it ready 29.9MPG, That was on a mix of fast A roads and B roads. For comparison the Megane on those same roads driven in the same way would be sub 10MPG.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Have also come from renos but never got to the sport although always wanted to move from my 1.2 + 1.2 Turbo to the 172/182's etc as they were best in class back ten years ago. The Fiesta does feel like a modern take on it even though ive never driven the reno sports, the ride is rather firm but that pays off handling wise, absolute riot to drive. I had a 1.0 Ecoboost hire car and handling wise put the Clio 1.2 TCE i had to shame and id previously had fiestas as first cars, never been happier to be back in ford, I got £3k off list price at my first dealer, does 37mpg day to day (dont do massive runs but ive been told you can get into the mid to high 40's on motorway runs), insurance is £300 ish for 28year old with 3yrs NCB. I do like the Turbocharged engine with lots of torque low down as read that you have to rev the renos to get them going. Have a test drive and see how long you can resist, for me it was days. Take a look at DTD and Car Wow, i used the former and the dealer matched it.

76 years young ST Driver 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-31617865


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

And he has gone Mountune as well.


----------



## karlak (Sep 20, 2008)

My Lads car, First drive out today . Treated with some Gtechniq C1, Exo and C5 on the wheels


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Cracking car. Wife has a white one with Mountune. Easy to drive slowly and def easy to drive quick..........


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I must admit, I am pretty sold on the ST. I think as fast cars go, much like the 172/182s, they're affordable and the power us useable day to day. I would say I had as much of a laugh in my last 172 as I do in my Megane even though the Clio was 80bhp odd down but you could use all that power. 

Also, it's the first performance car my girlfriend would have owned or driven in any capacity so I think she'd really enjoy it. 

Typically though, only wants a white one which I admit would look sharp. Plus want to find one that's in the right price bracket so watch this space.

Thanks for all the advice though guys!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Great little cars, very fun and nimble to drive. 

There are some good one's on Auto Trader which are competitively priced at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well that's what I was trying to get accross to the salesman at the dealership we popped into. 

You can get a low mileage ST2 for in the region of £14-15k but this dealership are pricing them more around the £17k mark. Seems a lot for a car with 4-8k on the clock and a year old that was only say £18,500ish new.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh aye, Another downside to them, The ride on them is needlessly stiff/harsh. Annoying so actually. My Megane Cup isn't even as harsh neither was my MK7 on Coilovers/Polybushes etc.

Various spring kits out now that improve the ride quality mind you.

PS, White ones look brilliant, Im not normally a fan of them but it suits it with the Rado grey wheels on the style pack

My brothers:

DSC_1965 by Jamie_Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's missing a jacking point cover


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Missing two actually, Both rear ones. ;_)


Awaiting new ones to arrive as somehow they got misplaced between the car being brought down from Peterhead to Glasgow.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

-Jamie- said:


> Oh aye, Another downside to them, The ride on them is needlessly stiff/harsh. Annoying so actually.


Seems to often be the way with small hatches.

My Megane 225 has the Cup springs and it's a firm ride yet seems a lot less harsh than even my mum's Twingo TCE. I think because that's a small car, you feel and hear all the bumps on the road. Same could be said of the Twingo 133, the Cup chassis was a tiny bit tighter into the corners than the non-Cup but God was it crashy!! My 133 Gordini doesn't have the Cup springs but handles almost identically minus the cringing when you drive over a drain cover.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Alex.

We have the RS Clio 200 EDC.










A cracking little car. Bought it after looking at the Fiesta ST and the new 208 GTI.

It's the wife's car so she has the final say on what we buy, to an extent!! Anyway, she wasn't set on the look of the ST from the front, she didn't like the 'big mouthlike' grill, which I like. We never test drove one though as she was humming and arring about whether she liked it or not.

We then went to look at the Clio, this was the one we test drove and finally bought after they came down by 3k from the original 21k it was up for, brand new. It's the CUP version but doesn't feel harsh at all, compared to the previous style RS Clio CUP we test drove.

We then had a blast in the new 208GTI, fantastic little car to drive if you can get your head around the fact it's a Peugeot, not my favourite cars and we drive Reno's mainly!!

The seating position and overall drive was just superb, I know you have your heart set on the ST but try and take one of these out, cheaper to!! The wife liked the look of these whereas I didn't like the chrome 'teeth' look on the bonnet, you'll know what I mean if you've seen one.

We were going to do a deal on the GTI but the dealer just would not budge on the final £500 we wanted out of the deal, ended up buying the Clio at the end of March 2013 when they were desperate for a month end deal.

Whatever you buy, leave it until the end of the month if possible and watch the price come down a bit if they need some last minute sales for figures!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As much as I'm more sold on the looks of the Clio, it's just a no from the Missus as much as I encouraged her to try one out anyway. Frustrating yes, but not my money haha.

Funnily enough though the only criticism of the looks of the Fiesta was that big gulping front grille which is still something that bothers my girlfriend! I quite like how it's blunt and aggressive but she's not 100% convinced on the front end, although loves the rest of the car. 

The Clio 200 looks like a great all round car, fast, comfortable and practical. No doubt a good day to day car with the DSG type box. Not heard good things about it though as much as if it was good, I'd consider one over my 225 Trophy.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Alex.

After having owned a 225 Megane and a RS250 (miss the RS250, should never have sold it), this little Clio kind of pushes the boundaries of a true RS due to the fact it's 5 door and as the EDC box.

Saying that, it's a very nice drive, quick when you want it, sticks to the road so so well and then quite refined in and around town, saying that, the EDC box can be a tad lurchy around town.


----------



## MarksST (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm on my 2nd ST now, love it. I don't find the ride too bad it's more to do with the condition of the roads in your area, a lot of ST leave the dealer with the wrong tyre pressures which also doesn't help, rear should be 26 my 1st one had 45.

Mines mountuned and mpg is 37-40 which is a mix of mine and the misses driving, she uses it for work and I drive it at weekends.

Get a quote from Drivethedeal or carwow, as you might be surprised how cheap a new one is. My ST3 in blue with all the other options was just over £16k, which as you've seen is cheaper than a year old ST2 with 6-10k miles. Use the quotes to get a lower price from the dealer.

I tried the clio and didn't like the paddle shift, though I may have got used to it in time, didn't like the look of the 208 inside or out and the small wheel just feels wrong.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

These are great little cars. I like the look of them and a good definition of a hot hatch!

The blue colour looks sick on it - wow.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It really does sound as though the Fiest ST starts where the Clio 172/182 left off. Light, fun, great handling but relatively cheap to run and a great day to day car.



nbray67 said:


> Hi Alex.
> 
> After having owned a 225 Megane and a RS250 (miss the RS250, should never have sold it), this little Clio kind of pushes the boundaries of a true RS due to the fact it's 5 door and as the EDC box.
> 
> Saying that, it's a very nice drive, quick when you want it, sticks to the road so so well and then quite refined in and around town, saying that, the EDC box can be a tad lurchy around town.


The 200 EDC certainly does change a few things in the hot hatch market. Challenges it to an extent because it's 5 door by default and has this semi-auto box. Something which appeals to me to an extent but it doesn't sound (until the Trophy Clio is tried and tested) as the most thrilling experience if the gearbox is too slow to respond.

I suspect the 200 would be far more popular if there was an option of a normal manual box though.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Have you ever thought about buying from orange wheels? They do some fantastic deals on brand new cars that you'll collect from a dealer. Some of the savings are great!

Fiesta ST1: £15,176
Fiesta ST2: £16,077
Fiesta ST3: £16,977

https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/buy-...back&engine_size=1.6&transmission_type=Manual


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> The 200 EDC certainly does change a few things in the hot hatch market. Challenges it to an extent because it's 5 door by default and has this semi-auto box. Something which appeals to me to an extent but it doesn't sound (until the Trophy Clio is tried and tested) as the most thrilling experience if the gearbox is too slow to respond.


Hi Alex. The gear changes are that quick in truth mate, that you'd be hard pressed to notice how 'slow' they are if you get what I mean.

You flick the paddles in 'race mode' and 'sport mode' and it's an immediate change, quicker than in std mode they claim. Even in std mode it's an instant change, milliseconds I believe. Either way, the gear changes are pretty damn quick.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Hate this thread. Jealous jealous jealous 

I had a Mk6 Fez ST and loved it, so given the vast improvements on the Mk7 I'm sure I'd love this little beauty. In the long run I will be aiming to get one of these. I will keep an eye on this thread for reference :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mark ST said:


> Hate this thread. Jealous jealous jealous
> 
> I had a Mk6 Fez ST and loved it, so given the vast improvements on the Mk7 I'm sure I'd love this little beauty. In the long run I will be aiming to get one of these. I will keep an eye on this thread for reference :thumb:


Aah but do you have a Focus ST? Coz they're still very cool. :thumb:

I must admit I never found the MKVI Fiesta particularly inspiring, even the ST model. The new ST has got me intrigued though, enough to pull me away from RenaultSport, probably not but I'd love to have a go.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Done 9k my st2 now.

Love it. Avg mpg 41.


Nowts gone wrong. Permanently dirty ass is my only complaint.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I was looking at getting the new ST when I was shopping around for a new motor. But for some reason the seats gave me backache after 5 minutes even after adjusting!! And the ignorant sales staff never once came over after 15 minutes of me looking at the damn thing so I loudly proclaimed they obviously didn't want my money as I left that got their attention! Do still like them though especially in molten orange love that colour


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Alex_225 said:


> Aah but do you have a Focus ST? Coz they're still very cool. :thumb:
> 
> I must admit I never found the MKVI Fiesta particularly inspiring, even the ST model. The new ST has got me intrigued though, enough to pull me away from RenaultSport, probably not but I'd love to have a go.


I did yes mate. Had to sell for the house though. Priorities and all that 

I've never driven a Renault but even on the Fez ST forum they are well regarded so can't be a bad motor to drive.

It'd take a lot to drag me away from an ST I think, purely because the two I have had have been fantastic. If it's not broken why fix it?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm going for a Focus ST derv next. £180pm on pcp. 

They should have called it an STD.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

MA3RC said:


> Have you ever thought about buying from orange wheels? They do some fantastic deals on brand new cars that you'll collect from a dealer. Some of the savings are great!
> 
> Fiesta ST1: £15,176
> Fiesta ST2: £16,077
> ...


Funnily enough I bought first Megane 225 from Buyacar.co.uk who sound like a similar idea. Basically a broker who passes on trade discounts to customer and adds a little bit on top.

I bought my Megane from them, to order and delivered on a flat bed for £4k less than Renault would sell to me. All it meant was that they were the first registered keeper but that car had zero miles and came from the dealership straight to my door. I had the peperwork through withing 5 weeks.

Great way to buy new so it's something I may mention to the Mrs. :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Drivethedeal etc aren't preregistered so they're all brand new.


----------

